# Climber needed in Pasadena, CA



## mikewhite85 (Jul 8, 2010)

I've got a potential job trimming a bunch a CI date palms and may subcontract some of the climbing. Someone who knows how to trim palms with the SRT would be perfect because the "pineapples" on some of these date palms are pretty large.

Tell me your daily or hourly rate. I'm guessing it would take me 2-3 days to do it myself, but I have other trees to do on the property. Plus, CI date palms and I do not get along too well. 

This job is just climbing. Brush dragging will be taken care of by my groundies.

[email protected] or call (818) 299-0155


----------



## beastmaster (Jul 26, 2010)

I know you posted this over a week and a half ago, but if your still looking for some one let me know. 
Doing Date Palms is a nasty dirty job even with a boom, But I can climb them and have done many of them over the years.
I'm in riverside, but I like to drive, and there hasn't been much work out this way
Keep me in mind if you need some one, I have over 25 years in the trade, and I am a Cert. Arborist. (WE-7804A.) I only need a fair wage. Thanks Beastmaster


----------



## mikewhite85 (Aug 15, 2010)

beastmaster said:


> I know you posted this over a week and a half ago, but if your still looking for some one let me know.
> Doing Date Palms is a nasty dirty job even with a boom, But I can climb them and have done many of them over the years.
> I'm in riverside, but I like to drive, and there hasn't been much work out this way
> Keep me in mind if you need some one, I have over 25 years in the trade, and I am a Cert. Arborist. (WE-7804A.) I only need a fair wage. Thanks Beastmaster



Thanks.

Didn't see your response until now.

I gave the guy a good bid but he may be having some problems with the HOA. I will let you know if I get the job.

Mike


----------

